
​Sleep Tech Will Widen the Gap Between the Rich and the Poor - bpierre
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/sleep-tech-will-widen-the-gap-between-the-rich-and-the-poor
======
api
If it's just chemicals and devices it will be subject to the same hyper-
deflation as other high-tech stuff. It would get rather cheap over time.

